# Im new :D



## BiggerBambie (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
My name is Farren. I am relatively new to dims. A little about me, I recently found out about feederism and i have finally decided to try it out. I currently am 260lbs with a goal of 300 to start with, but i think if the weight goes on quickly i may just have to push it up to 400 or who knows maybe even higher  

View attachment re3.jpg


----------



## Mathias (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice to meet you. Welcome to Dims!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 30, 2011)

... You look familiar somehow. Hmm.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 31, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> ... You look familiar somehow. Hmm.



I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> ... You look familiar somehow. Hmm.





KHayes666 said:


> I was thinking the same thing....



FantasyFeeder, guys.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome,Farren! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Farren, Welcome.


----------



## BiggerBambie (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  and yes i started out on fantasy feeder. Im trying to broaden my horizons, get to know more people in the community because im bound and determined to grow! lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello, Farren, and welcome!

Something tells me you are going to be very popular here


----------



## BiggerBambie (Mar 31, 2011)

aww thanks. lol i don't want to be popular, i just want to be me and much bigger  lol but thanks Scorsese86.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome! ^_^ 
*hands you a virtual fruit basket*

Why do so many sexy feedees live in California?


----------



## degek2001 (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome Farren. I like your 260 belly just. So I am very curious about your 300 belly. You're hot! :smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## fatterthanfat (Apr 1, 2011)

*shyly hands you a muffin basket*


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 6, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> FantasyFeeder, guys.



Thaaaaaaaaat's it. I saw her before I left the site. Welcome, Farren. Hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome, Far!


----------



## firelord85 (Apr 7, 2011)

You look so cute! Welcome! :kiss2:


----------



## op user (Apr 7, 2011)

A very warm welcome. All the best on the way to the 400.


op user


----------



## rustydog7 (Apr 7, 2011)

BiggerBambie said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Farren. I am relatively new to dims. A little about me, I recently found out about feederism and i have finally decided to try it out. I currently am 260lbs with a goal of 300 to start with, but i think if the weight goes on quickly i may just have to push it up to 400 or who knows maybe even higher



You are so beautiful, That's a good goal. I think you would look fabulous at 400. Wecome to the sight.


----------



## Jigen (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome, and good luck with your gain.


----------



## Jigen (Apr 18, 2011)

Scorsese86 said:


> Hello, Farren, and welcome!
> 
> Something tells me you are going to be very popular here



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## pepi91 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome! You are very beautiful!


----------



## imfree (Apr 19, 2011)

BiggerBambie said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Farren. I am relatively new to dims. A little about me, I recently found out about feederism and i have finally decided to try it out. I currently am 260lbs with a goal of 300 to start with, but i think if the weight goes on quickly i may just have to push it up to 400 or who knows maybe even higher



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Farren. Sorry I didn't see you earlier.


----------



## MasterMike (Apr 26, 2011)

:smitten:Welcome to Dimensions Online, Farren!!! You're already damned at your current size, I'd love to see what you would look like at the big Four-Oh-Oh.:wubu: I wouldn't mind taking you out to a big dinner somewhere!!!:eat1: Good luck with all your goals and ambitions.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Farren I remember you from FF.
Welcome to dims enjoy!!
You look great BTW.


----------



## thefaa21 (May 3, 2011)

Hey there, It's cool to see there are feedees in Cali


----------



## Oirish (May 3, 2011)

You're quite cute. I'm always glad to see a hot growing girl in CA


----------



## Noir (May 30, 2011)

California feedee's are definitely a rarity. 400 would be quite the goal! Best of luck


----------



## Totmacher (May 30, 2011)

F'realz? I thought that's where they all hung out. I guess the grass is always greener.


----------



## Noir (May 31, 2011)

All the ones I meet are from the east coast haha


----------



## loves2feed (Dec 29, 2013)

BiggerBambie said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Farren. I am relatively new to dims. A little about me, I recently found out about feederism and i have finally decided to try it out. I currently am 260lbs with a goal of 300 to start with, but i think if the weight goes on quickly i may just have to push it up to 400 or who knows maybe even higher



Any updates?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 29, 2013)

loves2feed said:


> Any updates?



Probably not since she hasn't logged in here in TWO FUCKING YEARS.


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah... It aint looking likely.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't these idiots ever check the log-in dates for the girls they're jacking off to?


----------



## loves2feed (Jan 2, 2014)

I hope labeling people idiots makes you feel better. I'm just a positive thinker. Of course I read the login date. You never know, perhaps she'll see that someone cared to check in. You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.
In psychology they call what you're doing "projection". So your an idiot who masturbates and doesn't read. And people wonder why they don't find these forums welcoming. Judgmental, arrogant, and insecure bravado must get you sarcastic geniuses far! lol. Can't a guy post without their being hatred? I guess not. Happy New Year!

As you can see by my reaction I'm not going to be intimidated by some loser who takes time to insult others. You don't know me, my reasoning behind my behavior or anything else. Whatever bit you in the ahole I'm sorry it's hurt you so much that you're taking it out here. I hope you get what you need out of this. I was looking for her response not yours. What made you notice this to begin with? If you think about that what puts you on a pedestal to talk down to me like that? Nothing. Now, predictably respond with further insecurity and stupidity. I'm done.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 2, 2014)

I bet you used BOTH hands to type that, didn't you? Might wanna clean your keyboard off, then.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 2, 2014)

loves2feed said:


> I hope labeling people idiots makes you feel better. I'm just a positive thinker. Of course I read the login date. You never know, perhaps she'll see that someone cared to check in. You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.
> In psychology they call what you're doing "projection". So your an idiot who masturbates and doesn't read. And people wonder why they don't find these forums welcoming. Judgmental, arrogant, and insecure bravado must get you sarcastic geniuses far! lol. Can't a guy post without their being hatred? I guess not. Happy New Year!
> 
> As you can see by my reaction I'm not going to be intimidated by some loser who takes time to insult others. You don't know me, my reasoning behind my behavior or anything else. Whatever bit you in the ahole I'm sorry it's hurt you so much that you're taking it out here. I hope you get what you need out of this. I was looking for her response not yours. What made you notice this to begin with? If you think about that what puts you on a pedestal to talk down to me like that? Nothing. Now, predictably respond with further insecurity and stupidity. I'm done.



First of all you don't even know the meaning of half the words you just spit out of your mouth, you had to look them up all night in Funk and Wagalls.

Second of all, I've been reading since I was 4 years old so I don't know how any of us calling you out for necroposting a 2 year old thread means we can't read. Plus most any guy masturbates so that's not news either. 

Third of all, we're "losers" because we called you out? Look at you...your name is LOVES2FEED and 90% of the time people with that sort of name haven't fed anything but themselves or small animals (and by that I mean pouring cat/dog food into a bowl). All we did was call you out for necroposting and your proceeded to hurl 3 times as many insults our way. You claim we don't know you but its ok for you to fart out insults at a rapid pace? Yeah right.

Fourth of all, you must not be very good with understanding internet forums. Anytime a thread we're subscribed to is posted on, we get a notification. So when you and that Edvis guy post on threads that are older than some of my friends' toddlers, we're going to notice it and wonder what the hell is wrong with people.

Fifth of all, insecure bravado? HA! Where are your pictures with or around fat women? The rest of us have plenty of them. Its not cocky when you can back it up. As for your "psychology", I never was a great student in high school mostly because I was bored half the time but the two classes I got an A in my senior year were Business/Finance and Psychology. You showed far more signs of insecurity by lashing out than we did calling you out for necroposting.

Lastly, I went over your 31 posts over the years and mostly all of them are classic ham-handing of paysite models. Again, where are your pictures with these women? The rest of us have met/dated/are friends with plenty of them. You want to call us insecure, jealous, yadda yadda then you better be prepared to back it up or else you look even worse. Hell, too late of that. As Samuel Clemens once wrote, "Its better to keep your mouth shut and let people think you're a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."


----------



## steve-aka (Jan 3, 2014)

O, KHayes, you're always so pithy and astute. I wuvs you! Do you wanna be my feedee mistress? My goal would be to fatten you so much that you won't be able to type or talk. In fact, I'm getting hard just thinking about it.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 3, 2014)

I got a semi at the part where he can't type anymore.


----------

